# Animal Forest



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

My post on this page is my first ever post at TBT!

I was just looking through old threads... that post brings back memories...     
:'(


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Will be downloadable on the Revolution.  Will you get it?  I will, but only if it's below 5 dollars.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll get it, but only if it's in English.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I'll get it, but only if it's in English.


 It'll be in English, otherwise it wouldn't be downloadable here (most likely).

Remember it's basicly AC, minus graphics (barely), patterns, e-Reader and maybe characters.


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

I wonder where mine was...

I'll pay someone 50 Bells to go find it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

*looks for it.....






Found it:First topic of PIKMIN042


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

I think that was just my first topic, not post, but OK.  

I'll pay you 200 Bells anyway.


----------



## Justin (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks, PIKMIN042!!


----------



## Mino (Jun 12, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Thanks, PIKMIN042!!


 Yep.          

*nudges nearest Admin*


----------



## Mino (Jun 13, 2005)

*cough sale complete cough*


----------



## Liquefy (Jun 18, 2005)

I'd like to.  I've been playing DnMe+ for over a year, and I just bought DnM+ off of eBay.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no patterns in AC N64?!?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 18, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BULERIAS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what about the train?     

i wonder how that would work on the 64...


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Controller Pack.     			  It was like the memory card for the N64.  They have the station in it, so I'd assume you can travel...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 19, 2005)

it seems they k=just keep improving the system with every new release.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I'll get it, but only if it's in English.


 Same


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 19, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Will be downloadable on the Revolution.  Will you get it?  I will, but only if it's below 5 dollars.


 didn't they say rev game downloads are gonna be free?


----------



## ac1983fan (Jun 19, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no. here's a quote from an IGN article:


> There's some disappointing news for those expecting these classics to be available for free. Nintendo is planning on pay downloads as being the standard for this download system. There will be many types of services, though, including limited time free downloads. One possibility mentioned by Iwata is free downloads as bonuses for buying new games.


Thta's sad


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

SALE COMPLETE.


----------



## Mino (Jun 20, 2005)

Now, does any one know where it was?


----------



## Mino (Jun 21, 2005)

JJRAMONE2 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nope, never.


----------



## UltraByte (Jun 21, 2005)

AC1983FAN said:
			
		

> JJRAMONE2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well that brings up the possibility of getting like 3 free downloads off of NES or SNES or whatever they put in for games, if they do.


----------



## Mino (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes, but AF is for N64.  It's really not all that great...  Heck, it might not even be translated or downloadable in the U.S..  :|


----------

